# me da flojera



## frem

Hola!
Estaba tratando de escribirle un correo a un amigo italiano y no sé cómo decir: "no la puse (la foto) porque me da flojera".
Mi intento: "non l'ho messo perche mi fa pigrizia"... (no creo que esté correcto :s )

Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y el contexto? ¿Seguro que es "da"? Con ese "poner" en pasado y el verbo "dar" en presente, "flojera" podría referirse a muchas cosas distintas.


----------



## frem

Hola!
El contexto: un amigo y yo estamos intercambiando correos. En su correo, él me dice: "ma perche non hai messo la tua foto?". Yo quiero decirle: "porque me da flojera".
La frase "me da flojera" o "tengo flojera" es muy común en Chile y Perú (no me consta si también en el resto de latinoamerica). Significa que uno no tiene ganas de hacer algo, que quiere descansar o, más preciso, "ociosear". Ejemplo: Alguien le dice a su hermano: "¿Me acompañas a la farmacia?" y el hermano responde: "No. Me da/Tengo flojera" (lo cual significará que prefiere quedarse viendo televisión, durmiendo o etc.). Obviamente, si alguien está hablando con su jefe y éste le dice: "¿Ya tiene listo el informe?", ese alguien no responderá: "No. Me da flojera hacerlo".


----------



## Neuromante

¿Latinoamérica? ¿España no existe?


----------



## frem

Dado que en su perfil dice que su lengua madre es de "España Islas Canarias" y viendo su respuesta anterior, asumo que en España no se dice "me da flojera". Por lo tanto, solo queda Latinoamérica, ¿no?

Volviendo a la pregunta: ¿alguien sabe cómo se expresa la misma idea (y con la misma familiaridad) en italiano?


----------



## Federico García Lorca

frem said:


> Estaba tratando de escribirle un correo a un amigo italiano y no sé cómo decir: "no la puse (la foto) porque me da flojera".
> Mi intento: "non l'ho messo perche mi fa pigrizia"... (no creo que esté correcto :s )


No existe una traducción exacta de expresiones como 'me da pereza', etc. Un italiano demasiado sincero diría: non mi andava (no tenía ganas); si quisiera ser más diplomático, entonces podría expresarse con una frase del tipo 'ero molto stanca per farlo'...



frem said:


> El contexto: un amigo y yo estamos intercambiando correos. En su correo, él me dice: "ma perche non hai messo la tua foto?". Yo quiero decirle: "porque me da flojera".
> La frase "me da flojera" o "tengo flojera" es muy común en Chile y Perú (no me consta si también en el resto de latinoamerica). Significa que uno no tiene ganas de hacer algo, que quiere descansar o, más preciso, "ociosear". Ejemplo: Alguien le dice a su hermano: "¿Me acompañas a la farmacia?" y el hermano responde: "No. Me da/Tengo flojera" (lo cual significará que prefiere quedarse viendo televisión, durmiendo o etc.). Obviamente, si alguien está hablando con su jefe y éste le dice: "¿Ya tiene listo el informe?", ese alguien no responderá: "No. Me da flojera hacerlo".



creo que lo que podrías escribir es algo del tipo: 'non ti ho mandato la foto perché non mi andava, ero troppo stanca', y así zanjado el argumento.


----------



## Neuromante

frem said:


> Dado que en su perfil dice que su lengua madre es de "España Islas Canarias" y viendo su respuesta anterior, asumo que en España no se dice "me da flojera". Por lo tanto, solo queda Latinoamérica, ¿no?
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta: ¿alguien sabe cómo se expresa la misma idea (y con la misma familiaridad) en italiano?


El problema está en que no has dado ningún contexto. Ni siquiera cuando pones la explicación de lo que significa "dar flojera" lo pone. La otra persona que te responde dice claramente que no hay traducción exacta (Es decir: Depende del contexto) y después te propone una traducción que inventa el contexto (Estar cansado)
Por otra parte: Como mucho podrías asumir que en Canarias (En mi isla para ser precisos) no se usa "dar flojera" y nada más que eso.


Volviendo a la pregunta ¿Cual es el contexto? ¿Por qué no le has mandado la foto? ¿Por que hay una incoherencia en los tiempos verbales? Por que si no la hay entonces cambia completamente el sentido de la frase y ya no sería que estabas vago; incluso podría ser que temes las consecuencias de ponerla. Contexto
Contexto
Contexo
Contexto
Tienes varios hilos fijados sobre la necesidad de poner el contexto.


----------



## frem

Disculpen por la falta de contexto.
Gracias por sus respuestas. Creo que usare "non mi andava, era troppo stanca".


----------



## chlapec

frem said:


> Disculpen por la falta de contexto.
> Gracias por sus respuestas. Creo que usare "non mi andava, er*o *troppo stanca".


----------



## frem

Si, se me paso. Gracias x avisarme


----------



## bikthor

*N*on ho messo la foto perch*è* mi annoia


----------



## frem

Intuyo que la traducci*ó*n propuesta por Bikthor es la que mejor refleja la intenci*ó*n.
Gracias!


----------



## bikthor

frem said:


> Intuyo que la traducci*ó*n propuesta por Bikthor es la que mejor refleja la intenci*ó*n.
> Gracias!


Prego.


----------



## Ghepas

bikthor said:


> *N*on ho messo la foto perch*è* mi annoia



Hola, soy italiano casado con peruana y he vivido bastante tiempo en Perù, asì que conozco el uso de "dar flojera". 

En italiano yo dirìa: "perchè non c'avevo voglia" (muy, pero que muuuy coloquial !!!)

Lamentablemente, lo que escribiò bikthor no serìa correcto en italiano, simplemente: no se dice asì 

Nota: "c'avevo" hay que pronunciarlo como si fuera "ch'avevo", puesto que es abreviaciòn coloquial de: "ci avevo"


----------



## Neuromante

Ghepas said:


> Hola, soy italiano casado con peruana y he vivido bastante tiempo en Perù, asì que conozco el uso de "dar flojera".
> 
> En italiano yo dirìa: "perchè non c'avevo voglia" (muy, pero que muuuy coloquial !!!)
> 
> Lamentablemente, lo que escribiò bikthor no serìa correcto en italiano, simplemente: no se dice asì
> 
> Nota: "c'avevo" hay que pronunciarlo como si fuera "ch'avevo", puesto que es abreviaciòn coloquial de: "ci avevo"



"Dar flojera" es de uso universal, y corresponde con bastante exactitud con"mi anoia", que lo he oído montones de veces en Italia.


----------



## Ghepas

Neuromante said:


> "Dar flojera" es de uso universal, y corresponde con bastante exactitud con"mi a*n*noia", que lo he oído montones de veces en Italia.



"mi annoia" (con dos enes) sì se utiliza para decir: "la sua musica mi annoia", "studiare mi annoia" (su musica me da flojera/me aburre, estudiar me da flojera/ me aburre)

Pero cuando "me da flojera" quiere decir "no me da la gana (de hacerlo)", entonces en italiano no se utiliza "annoiare" sino "non avere voglia":
"non ho voglia (di farlo)" , "non c'ho voglia (di farlo)" siendo la segunda frase mas coloquial.

Repito que "Non ho messo la foto perchè mi annoia" no es correcto porque non se usa en este contexto. 
Un italiano dirìa: "non ho messo la foto perchè non avevo voglia" (frase muy coloquial y familiar, entre amigos)
Un abrazo desde Italia


----------



## Neuromante

"Non avere voglia" y "dar flojera" no son equivalentes.
Y te repito: He oído bastantes veces "mi annoia" con el sentido de "me da flojera"


----------



## Ghepas

frem said:


> Hola!
> El contexto: un amigo y yo estamos intercambiando correos. En su correo, él me dice: "ma perche non hai messo la tua foto?". Yo quiero decirle: "porque me da flojera".
> La frase "*me da flojera*" o "tengo flojera" *es muy común en Chile y Perú* (no me consta si también en el resto de latinoamerica). *Significa que uno no tiene ganas de hacer algo*, que quiere descansar o, más preciso, "ociosear". Ejemplo: Alguien le dice a su hermano: "¿Me acompañas a la farmacia?" y el hermano responde: "No. Me da/Tengo flojera" (lo cual significará que prefiere quedarse viendo televisión, durmiendo o etc.). Obviamente, si alguien está hablando con su jefe y éste le dice: "¿Ya tiene listo el informe?", ese alguien no responderá: "No. Me da flojera hacerlo".





Neuromante said:


> "Non avere voglia" y "dar flojera" no son equivalentes.
> Y te repito: He oído bastantes veces "mi annoia" con el sentido de "me da flojera"



En Perù y latinoamerica pueden ser equivalentes. Nuestro amigo frem es sudamericano (creo) y està diciendo a su amigo italiano que "no tenìa ganas de hacerlo (de poner la foto)" = "Non aveva voglia di farlo".

Vale, si me equivoco, discúlpenme. Ciao


----------



## frem

Ghepas said:


> En Perù y latinoamerica pueden ser equivalentes. Nuestro amigo frem es sudamericano (creo) y està diciendo a su amigo italiano que "no tenìa ganas de hacerlo (de poner la foto)" = "Non aveva voglia di farlo".
> 
> Vale, si me equivoco, discúlpenme. Ciao



Es cierto, soy de Sudamerica, de Peru. Y, tiene razon nuestro amigo Ghepas, al menos en Paru y Chile: "tengo flojera" y "no tengo ganas de hacerlo" muchas veces son equivalentes.


----------



## bikthor

Ghepas said:


> Lamentablemente, lo que escribiò bikthor no serìa correcto en italiano, simplemente: no se dice asì


Se dice, se dice.


----------



## Massimo_m

Oltre a "non ho voglia", un modo di dire in italiano maccheronico ma abbastanza usato nel linguaggio colloquiale è " (mettere la fotografia) non mi fa voglia".


----------



## swift

Para futuras referencias, la locución verbal *'dar flojera'* se usa también en México, Guatemala y Costa Rica. El sentido de flojera en dicha locución es el que recoge el _Diccionario del español de México_:





> *flojera*
> s f                                                                 Estado en que se encuentra una persona cuando le falta ánimo para hacer algo, no siente deseos de nada o no quiere trabajar:             _tener flojera_, _dar flojera_, "¡Qué _flojera_ leer un libro tan aburrido!".
> 
> http://dem.colmex.mx/


----------



## lula982

En Florencia diríamos "mi fa fatica", o "mi faceva fatica": es lo más cercano a la expresión española. También "Non ne avevo voglia" ("no tenía ganas") se acerca bastante. "Perché mi annoia", dado el contexto, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver....


----------



## Geviert

L'unica espressione corretta in questo caso è "non ho voglia" oppure "non ne avevo voglia". Qualsiasi combinazione con "noia" è completamente fuori luogo.


----------



## Neuromante

swift said:


> Para futuras referencias, la locución verbal *'dar flojera'* se usa también en México, Guatemala y Costa Rica. El sentido de flojera en dicha locución es el que recoge el _Diccionario del español de México_:


No lo entiendo: Ése es el sentido que tiene en todas partes, no veo por qué tendría que estar recogido en un diccionario que trata la variante de una determinada zona
Aunque el haber visto diccionarios "Italiano-cubano" en la,librería de la estación Termini me ha curado de espanto. la verdad.


----------



## swift

frem said:


> La frase "me da flojera" o "tengo flojera" es muy común en Chile y Perú


Sí, precisamente encontré un ejemplo muy interesante en el CREA, de un autor peruano. Casualmente también se habla de una fotografía:


> Al cabo de unas semanas, Sandra era una foto de recuerdo que aún guardo. Iba a abandonar definitivamente Francia en pocos días y se había acordado de mí en una playa. Había escrito en el dorso de la foto, pero la verdad es que *me da flojera sacarla ahora para encontrar el texto entero*.
> 
> Bryce Echenique, Alfredo. La vida exagerada de Martín Romaña.


El diccionario _Collins Pocket Italiano-Spagnolo_ recoge esta traducción:


> *flojera *_nf _*me da flojera (hacer) *non ho nessuna voglia di (fare)


 ¿Calza bien con el uso que anota Frem?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## hteamm

Buenos días,
estoy completamente de acuerdo con Geviert: utilizar "_mi annoia_" en esta situación no está bien en italiano. No sería gramaticalmente incorrecto, pero no tendría sentido. "_Mi annoia_" no puede traducirse con "no tengo ganas de", o por lo menos, no en este caso. Es verdad, como alguien ha dicho, que es una expresión común, pero *nunca *en frases como esta.

Lo único que me parece correcto es "_perché non avevo voglia_".

Sobre las dos versiones regionales que proponen Massimo y lula, personalmente nunca las he oído, deben de ser dialectales, pero curiosas 
Justo ahora se me ocurre otra expresión muy típica de la jerga juvenil - _perché non (c')avevo *sbatti *_ - ¡que sin embargo no recomiendo usar a ningún extranjero!


----------



## ursu-lab

"Mi annoia" significa "me aburre" y nada más. En este contexto no linta nada.
 En italiano se dice "non NE avevo voglia" con el pronombre "ne" y no con el "ci". Las demás prpuestas son dialectales.


----------



## elitaliano

Concordo con coloro che nell'esempio dato hanno tradotto il concetto di "flojera" con "non aver voglia"

Ora però mi aiutatereste a tradurre in buon italiano, lo stesso concetto tratto dalla meravigliosa poesia "Hagamos un trato" di Mario Benedetti?

Si tratta del seguente verso:

_si otras veces me encuentra huraño sin motivo 
no piense qué flojera
igual puede contar conmigo 

_Io tra me e me, l'ho sempre tradotto con un molto poco poetico "se altre volte mi trova scontroso senza motivo, non pensi che barba, può ugualmente contare su di me"

Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi una forma più delicata e appropriata per rendere quel "_qué flojera"?
_Chissà mai se, almeno in questo caso, il concetto giusto non sia proprio quello della noia, e quindi:. ...non pensi "che noia"

Grazie


----------



## ursu-lab

Un'altra possibilità è "uffa!", ma non certo per questo caso... 

Mi dispiace, non mi viene in mente niente di meglio.


----------



## Draik91

Neuromante said:


> "Dar flojera" es de uso universal, y corresponde con bastante exactitud con"mi anoia", que lo he oído montones de veces en Italia.


Hola, Neuromante.

Puesto que soy italiano y que nunca en mi vida he escuchado "mi annoia" con el sentido de "me da flojera", las únicas traducciones de "me da flojera" posibles en italiano neutro y correcto son "non mi va" y "non ne ho voglia". 
Si con "mi annoia" te referías al uso regional toscano de "mi dà noia", este significa "me molesta", "no me gusta", "me incomoda", pero no "me da flojera". Vas a encontrar más ejemplos de "mi dà noia" buscando "noia" en el vocabulario Treccani.
"Mi annoia", de por sí, en italiano estándar (no regional) quiere decir "me aburre" y nada más.


----------



## Geviert

Bravo Draik, ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro sul quel versante.


Elitaliano: io direi:

"se altre volte mi trova scontroso senza motivo, non pensi che svogliatezza / che ignavia / che accidia, può ugualmente contare su di me"


PS. Bentornata Ursu


----------



## Beateddy

bikthor said:


> Se dice, se dice.


 te digo que no se dice. XD soy Italian y 'mi annoia' en este contexto no tiene sentido. En unas partes de Italia dicen 'mi da noia' pero es bastante dialectal. 'Non ne avevo voglia' es el mas comun.. (perdon por no usar acentos)


----------



## Draik91

Mi scuso per essere stato ripetitivo, ci tenevo che il concetto fosse ben chiaro 

Comunque: 


Geviert said:


> Elitaliano: io direi:
> 
> "se altre volte mi trova scontroso senza motivo, non pensi che svogliatezza / che ignavia / che accidia, può ugualmente contare su di me"



Per quanto riguarda la traduzione di "qué flojera", purtroppo nessuna delle alternative sopra riportate mi sembra adatta al contesto, non perché siano semanticamente scorrette, ma semplicemente perché in italiano non esistono o suonano eccessivamente forzate (e perciò inadatte).

In questo contesto non vedrei male l'"Uffa!" proposto da ursu-lab, che, per carità, non è poi così adatto a una traduzione poetica, ma è pur sempre preferibile ad alternative ben più volgari e sicuramente meno adatte a una poesia. 
Sempre rimandando a tutte le possibili accezioni di "noia" viste in Treccani, per "qué flojera" sinceramente vedrei di buon occhio anche un "che noia!", che con i suoi significati racchiude sia l'idea di "aburrimiento" che quella di "fastidio".


----------



## Geviert

> ma semplicemente perché in italiano non esistono o suonano eccessivamente forzate (e perciò inadatte).



...se qualcosa non esiste, non può suonare Draik. Sul punto direi che vi dovette semplicemente mettere d'accordo. Il contesto del thread aperto da Frem è una mail informale in cui si chiede una traduzione adatta alla frase: "no la puse (la foto) porque me da flojera". Il quesito è stato benissimo risolto secondo me, ormai si divaga sullo stesso punto.  

Elitaliano ha aperto un nuovo quesito: la stessa espressione (o quasi) ma in un contesto poetico. Che cosa bisogna fare? Adesso che in questo periodo si è, per così dire, in vena di maturità, si fa semplicemente un confronto tra i due contesti (poetico e informale) con i termini proposti, "delle prove" stilistiche se volete. Io personalmente non metterei "uffa" nel testo poetico, su "che noia" sarei daccordo, in ogni caso senza interiezione.


----------



## violapais

Ghepas said:


> "mi annoia" (con dos enes) sì se utiliza para decir: "la sua musica mi annoia", "studiare mi annoia" (su musica me da flojera/me aburre, estudiar me da flojera/ me aburre)
> 
> Pero cuando "me da flojera" quiere decir "no me da la gana (de hacerlo)", entonces en italiano no se utiliza "annoiare" sino "non avere voglia":
> "non ho voglia (di farlo)" , "non c'ho voglia (di farlo)" siendo la segunda frase mas coloquial.
> 
> Repito que "Non ho messo la foto perchè mi annoia" no es correcto porque non se usa en este contexto.
> Un italiano dirìa: "non ho messo la foto perchè non avevo voglia" (frase muy coloquial y familiar, entre amigos)
> Un abrazo desde Italia



Casi totalmente de acuerdo contigo...  Yo no escribiría "non c'ho voglia" o "non c'avevo voglia", sino "non ho/avevo voglia". La versión con "c" no me gusta.
En este contexto de todas formas yo sugeriría _non mi andava_. Es más genérico, no especifica claramente por qué la chica no quería mandarsela y se podría interpretar como "no tenía ganas de hacerlo" o "estaba demasiado cansada" o "no quería por cualquier otro motivo".



bikthor said:


> Se dice, se dice.



No sé Bikthor, aquí en Bergamo no que no se dice. Poner una foto en un correo no es algo que pueda aburrir. Uno no manda una foto porque no tiene ganas de hacerlo, simplemente, o porque no le dá tiempo.

Un saludo.
V.


----------



## clarablink

*C*iao frem,
sono italiana ma vivo in spagna, io direi:
 "*N*on ho messo la foto per pigrizia" 
che è un pò più carino di "perché non avevo / non c'avevo voglia" o "mi annoiava" che suonano un pò, come dire, scortesi!!


----------



## violapais

Brava Clara,è la versione migliore! Approvata al 100%!


----------



## Crix

clarablink said:


> *C*iao frem,
> sono italiana ma vivo in spagna, io direi:
> "*N*on ho messo la foto per pigrizia"
> che è un pò più carino di "perché non avevo / non c'avevo voglia" o "mi annoiava" che suonano un pò, come dire, scortesi!!


 Concordo, da bilingue di nascita spagnolo (venezolano-castellano)/italiano. "Dar flojera" non ha assolutamente nulla a che fare con annoiarsi (che in spagnolo si dice "aburrirse"). "Dar flojera" in buona parte del sudamerica vuol dire "far fatica", "non farcela", aver pigrizia", ovvero, in buon romanesco; "nun ja' fo'" "nun ja posso fare" 

(aggiungo anche il lemma "flojo". "Ser flojo" vuol dire essere pigro, e si applica spesso a scolari e studenti non particolarmente proni allo studio e all'impegno, o a dipendenti un po'... fan....sti" )


----------



## SuElRuJa

_Perché io sono troppo pigro per occuparmene._


----------



## Ciprianus

Flojera: fiaca en Argentina, fiacca en italiano.


----------



## Carloo17

Come vi suona "scocciarsi"?


----------



## TheCrociato91

"Scocciarsi" normalmente significa fastidiarse, enojarse, irritarse, etc. Ahora bien, si digo "Mi scoccia doverlo fare" se acerca un poco al significado de dar flojera, aunque probablemente no sea exactamente lo mismo.

Si buscas un término coloquial y juvenil para decir dar floreja, por mis lares los jóvenes solemos decir "non ho sbatti/a", pero debe de ser una expresión regional, con lo cual supongo que no se usa en toda la península.


----------

